

Cloudkick Labs - command line interface, Android app, and... - cloudkick
https://www.cloudkick.com/labs

======
dotBen
I like what these guys are doing but the Android app seemed very limited
feature wise.

It shows me the headline status for my server (CPU, RAM, disk space) but no
graphs or historical reports or, from what I can see, admin functions

~~~
cloudkick
Thanks for the feedback. Yes, the app is limited at the moment - but don't
worry this is just pre-alpha-rc1 :) just one of the several projects to come
out of our 24hr office hack-a-thon. Also, the app is open source, check it out
here <http://github.com/cloudkick/cloudkick-android>

~~~
dotBen
That's cool. I actually missed it was a hack-a-thon app + open source! :P

Rolling in an SSH client would be teh bombz btw

------
vyrotek
A bit off topic, but is adding Windows Azure as a provider on your radar at
all? We'd buy this in a heartbeat.

